# Tchaikovsky - String Quartet 3 op.30 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Tchaikovsky completed his 3rd String Quartet in 1876 and dedicated it posthumously to violinist Ferdinand Laub, Tchaikovsky's friend, and professor at the Moscow Conservatory. Laub had also played in the premiers of his first two quartets.

Tchaikovsky starts the 3rd in a solemn mood (andante sostenuto) with a long introduction that consists of two themes. The initial theme is carried by the first violin before the introduction of a 2nd theme which is more lyrical. This is a huge complex movement but Tchaikovsky keeps it varied with gentle rhythms, pizzicati and big climaxes before returning to the andante. The 2nd movement, Allegro vivo e scherzando, is an intermezzo. The opening has the character of a polka whilst the trio section is lullaby-like before the polka returns. The 3rd, slow movement, Andante funebre e doloroso ma con moto, commemorates Laub. The emotional centre of the quartet, its played muted and it creates a sobbing effect with its use of chords (its sections actually mimicking a funeral service). Such was its effect that early performances often reduced audiences to tears. The first violin is dominant in this movement and there's a brief nod to Swan Lake (which Tchaikovsky had stopped work on to write this quartet). The finale, Allegro risoluto, provides a tone of joy after the deep grief of the slow movement and finishes the quartet off in joyful, celebratory mood (I love this finale).
Ironically, the quartet, which had moved audiences to tears during its initial performances, was, ironically, often played as a tribute to Tchaikovsky at many memorial concerts held after his death.






Performance-wise this quartet needs firm, characterful violins (especially the 1st violin). It's a particularly violin-heavy piece (for obvious reasons) so it needs clean lines and no schmaltz. Milking the andante slow movement is a big no-no for me, here. Lots of recommendable choices in the first list below but you can do much better so check the other lists below it! My thoughts...

Recommended

Endellion
Danel
Rusquartet
Bartok
Anton
Keller
Kopelman (Wigmore Live)
St Petersburg
Moscow
Copenhagen
Klenke

*Better

Tetzlaff et al* - some absolutely glorious violin playing from Mr Tetzlaff whose tonal control is simply beautiful especially in the slower moments.
*Borodin (1957) *- heartfelt and moving but perhaps the finale comes across as a little bit rushed and the recorded sound strips it of some valuable dynamics but the funerale movement is gut-wrenching.
*New Haydn *- solid all-rounder with nice articulation and strong presence. No frills but plenty of emotional depth and in a fine acoustic.
*IPO Richter *- nicely pointed interpretation with excellent balances. Not always the depth I would ideally want but with enough fine dialogue to move it to a little more than recommended.
*Heath* - masterful recorded sound with perfect intonation, excellent use of dynamics and sparse use of vibrato. Things are kept moving organically and a bit more fire would have propelled it even higher.
*Vermeer* - another strong Tchaikovsky performance from the evergreen Vermeers. Outer movements are especially fine and this may climb higher yet in the future.
*Vlach* (1964) - the Vlachs playing Tchaikovsky? Won't work! Wrong! This account is gripping from start to finish and there's certainly no hanging around in this brisk reading. The toppy recording could have benefited from a ballsier bottom end but it is mid-60s.
*Taneyev* - like the Shostakovich but even more personalised. A bold approach that works very effectively in the wonderfully emotive slow movements but there's a few intonation issues in the finale that detract a little.

*Special

Utrecht* - a reading that kicks all the boxes in sound, interpretation, tempi, etc. I particularly enjoyed the 1st two movenents, where the forward momentum is captivating.
*Borodin (1978 & 1993)* - so little to choose between these superb accounts that marry energy and elegiac beauty. In both accounts the 1st and 3rd movements are excellent and it's narrow margins between both.
*Parkanyi* - the killer here is a sensational finale, with plenty of gusto and charm but every movement is a winner. The recorded sound is full, crystal clear and packs a nice, weighty punch.
*Shostakovich* - this quartet plays to the strengths of this ensemble's coarser, very Russian, violin-heavy approach. Whilst the andante funebre may not be the most searingly beautiful here they play with such character and brio that it's hard to resist. Wonderful, zippy finale to this late 70s gem
*Ruysdael* - terribly dark and brooding performance. The opening movement is deeply moving and tense and the whole account has a gritty, febrile and rhythmically rigorous quality to it.
*Ying* - this exhilarating, zesty performance is close and direct but that's its appeal, tbh. Not everyone will love the Ying tone as its a little rougher and readier than many others here but boy is it vibrant!

*Top Pick

Gabrieli* - I love how the Gabrieli dig deep to plumb the emotional depths of the slow movement and bring out the sorrow whilst offering plenty of vitality elsewhere. Beautifully caught violin sound in this justly deserving classic.


----------

